
Valuing Competence vs. Loyalty - peter123
http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2008/12/valuing-competence-vs-loyalty.html
======
jeremytliles
I think this is the key: "For me, trust and respect is driven by competence,
but assumes a bi-directional loyalty."

Anyone who assumes a uni-directional loyalty in a business (or really any)
relationship is asking for trouble. These days, I don't think many employees
will assume a company is loyal to them, therefore their default behavior will
not be loyalty toward their employer.

The whole startup/VC relationship, when done well, aligns interests such that
bi-directional loyalty becomes more of a win-win. In the same vein, employees
with equity are more likely to be in a "bi-directional loyalty" relationship
with their employer.

I also like Brad's one-mulligan rule. It recognizes that one breach can be a
mistake; two is a pattern

